# plants not pearling?



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys just got my CO2 system running for 2 days now. Was really expecting to see some pearls but none.

I'm blowing 3-4 bps and 3.5 wpg over a 75 gallon. Any ideas why?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Pearling is when oxygen levels reach a point of saturation in the water, so any extra O2 that the plants produce appears as bubbles rather than being dissolved directly into the water.

Not having the pearling doesn't mean the CO2 isn't being utilized or that the plants aren't photosynthesizing, it just means your O2 levels have not reached a point of saturation in the water.

In other words, no worries; Just keep on truckin'.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

3.5wpg is quite a bit; I'd expect to see pearling if CO2 and other nutrients are non-limiting, especially given that the rubisco production wouldn't have reduced yet to respond to higher CO2 levels.

What are you dosing? Any drop checker for that CO2? How are the plants responding otherwise?

-Philosophos


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

In line with where Philosophos is going, what kind of diffusor are you using? 3-4 bps through an inefficient diffusor doesn't mean much. Put that through a ceramic disc or an in-line reactor, and POW.


----------



## trong (Aug 8, 2006)

provided you have no leaks in co2 system, i agree with the others about o2. if plants take in sufficient available o2 at night, this amount of co2 in day should have terrific pearling


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Actually I think pearling has more to do with the rate of photosynthesis and less to do with how saturated the water is. Also some plants almost never pearl. I think the OP has to provide more details about his/her setup.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I haven't done any dosing with fertz yet. Still planning to clean the tank first than dose. But some of the ferns near the top of the tank have O2 bubbles on them.

I am currently diffusing it with the mini Hagen filter that was mentioned in the DIY section. It seems to be effective, very small bubbles that get swept with the current.
I was thinking I should raise the CO2 level but I'm scared my neons might all go out.

I have no test or drop checkers, they were too much after buying the necessary CO2 components.
The plants are doing great but I was really hoping to get that nice pearling effect where all the plants are sparkling. LOL


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

No ferts may be the problem; the plants are running on stored nutrients, which means combined with the transport/replant shock, they probably aren't going to pearl until the ferts come along.

Aquabotanic has drop checkers for $10, and there are other places that sell cheap ones that function as well as anything else.

Pearling has little to do with saturation. 100% saturation for water runs between 7.5ppm and 8.4ppm in the average tank depending on temperature and elevation; that's less than 1%

-Philosophos


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

I just cleaned the tank. Will fertilize first thing tomorrow morning and let you guys know how it goes.
Thanks for helping


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

No luck today either. I upped to 4-5 bps but no pearls. Plants look great but I was really targeting the affect. I'm afraid the fish might suffer.

I used Seachem iron and potassium, nitrates also but nothing.
Any ideas why?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

What kind of lighting do you have?
What kind of plants are we talking about?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

How much are you dosing of each flourish product?

-Philosophos


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Well both products say dose 1 cap full for every 50 gallons, so I just do 1 1/2 each. Nothing all day.

Specs are.
75 gallons
4x65 6700K bulbs in Aqualight.
Eco-Complete Substrate
Milwaukee CO2 regulator @ ~4bps
DIY Hagen Mini Filter Diffuser (article can be found in DIY section)

That's pretty much it.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Well first off I'd turn off 2 of those lights, but with a full light mid-day burst for a couple of hours. 65w means you've got CF side by side lengthwise, so you can't get even distribution with 3 lights, otherwise I'd recommend that.

Next, I'd say it's time to do your reading about ferts. Figure out what method you want to use; Odds are you'll end up dosing EI or PPS pro. Default seachem dosing isn't going to provide enough nutrients for you, and it'll cost more than DIY from basic compounds without providing any real advantage. Get your ferts from aquariumfertilizer.com, or find a local chemical supply store that suits your needs.

Once you've got the fertilizers worked out and the light reduced, it will be time for you to play with your CO2 until you're sure it's right. A drop checker is not mandatory, but it's helpful.

-Philosophos


----------



## aquatic_clay (Aug 17, 2009)

Get your dosing schedule in line and give it some time and you'll see some pearling! I would suggest EI dosing it's super easy and only takes about 1 minute a day. I see that a lot of people have suggested a drop checker and I do too, but, to test the level of CO2 in your tank until then... Test the Ph of your tank water then let it sit for 24 hour and test the Ph again. If your Ph goes up 1 full point then your right at 30 ppm.

ph 6.2 - ph 7.2 = 30 ppm
ph 6.2 - ph 6.7 = 15 ppm


----------

